# greetings



## mrsbeatty (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm from the US and found this site when searching for a forum. I just feel like I need some support and it's comforting to know that I'm not the only person in my situation. It was comforting when I found this site and I enjoy seeing all of your posts.
To introduce myself -- I'm Carolyn. I'm just about to start the process of trying to conceive with a known donor. My partner is FTM. We had tried to conceive a few times over a year ago but the donor bailed out... now we've found one who is willing, and last month was supposed to be our first month trying. However, I have the longest cycle ever, and this time it was completely off (ended up being 39 days). I used fertility strips but I never got a positive for fertility. Trying a different kind this round and hoping for some luck. I'm just nervous. We've wanted a baby for so long. Bleh. It sucks knowing that when it doesn't take I have to wait an even longer time than people with the average cycle. We will see. Just looking for some friends around here to talk to and give each other support! 

Much love to you all and happy holidays.


----------



## Estcherry (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi there!

Welcome to the site. I'm quite new to AI, had first IUI last week and just waiting impatiently for the results.

I'm glad you found the site, it's really helpful and has loads of LGBT families and singles to give you support.  Have you tried any other type of ovulation monitoring like temperature etc?

There is a great book that is really inclusive of trans parenting and conception issues called 'lesbian guide to conception and pregnancy' by Stephanie brill.  Although it says lesbian in the title the author notes that they wanted it to be 'lesbain, trans and queer guide' but the publisher didn't go for it.  It has loads of tips and tools for tracking ovulation and gives examples of different types of families, issues with donors and potential areas of stress, discussion etc for trans parents.

Good luck and happy holidays

Esther x


----------



## mrsbeatty (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks, Esther! I hope your results bring great news quickly. I will definitely look for that book, it sounds fabulous!


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome Mrs Beatty

Its a crazy world this TTC.  It may be worth getting your levels checked at your doctors to make sure your ovulating, its a simple blood test, normally taken after day 21.

When I found this site it was so scary what we were doing and I feel I can ask anything on here and someone always has the answer.

Good luck in your journey - we are on our 2WW just had IUI after 4 attempts with a KD.

Happy holidays to you too.

Tina x


----------

